# New Personal Pocket Knife



## matthew seibert (Feb 14, 2016)

My second attempt at casting a blank for knife scales.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2016)

Thats sweet Matthew!


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2016)

Very cool, what type of wood? Tony


----------



## matthew seibert (Feb 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool, what type of wood? Tony


It's a burl, but I got it in trade as a bulk set of random cutoffs to use for casting, so I'm not sure. Any guesses?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2016)

Hard to tell from that one pic but it looks like BLM


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 14, 2016)

Red Elm Burl


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Moar pix!! That's a sweet one...


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like it was a success Matthew. Nice work.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2016)

Heck of a nice job! You will get a lot of use out of it, I'm sure. Chuck


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry I didn't elaborate more with my post, I saw it on my phone and immediately recognized that wood so thought I would chime in. I have a bunch of red elm that looks EXACTLY like that. And I have been casting it with red resin as well. Some sweet looking stuff. I'm about 99.999% sure it is red elm burl.

Sweet lookin scales Matthew.


----------



## matthew seibert (Feb 16, 2016)

Cody Killgore said:


> Sorry I didn't elaborate more with my post, I saw it on my phone and immediately recognized that wood so thought I would chime in. I have a bunch of red elm that looks EXACTLY like that. And I have been casting it with red resin as well. Some sweet looking stuff. I'm about 99.999% sure it is red elm burl.
> 
> Sweet lookin scales Matthew.


Thanks! I appreciate the ID


----------

